# Dye Sublimation Fulfillment Company or Contractor??



## askroyaltee (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi I'd like to heat press some Elite Nike socks and other polyester items but I afford the $400-$500 to purchase dye sub ink on my own for my Epson. 

Is there a company that will print my dye sub designs to sublimation paper in which i can apply using my own heat press to garments etc??

Thanks for any help or feedback.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

There are a few that can do it for you, but understand that nike elites don't actually look that good when sublimated. All of the pictures you've seen of them are laying flat.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

headfirst said:


> There are a few that can do it for you, but understand that nike elites don't actually look that good when sublimated. All of the pictures you've seen of them are laying flat.


Dead on - just another person being roped into dye sub on pictures that are purposefully done to promote sales that really do not accurately reflect the end product. Went through this same fad like frenzy with all over printed shirts. Now it is socks.

No issue with people selling socks that accurately demonstrate the actual sock (being worn).

To demonstrate the sock frenzy and how misleading the pics are check out the thread - - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t227636.html

I will finish Part 2 over the weekend. In part one we showed the results of taking a sock and dye subbing it solid black. Nothing more difficult than trying to get professional results doing a solid black sock yet if you go to the thread you will see it printed virtually perfect. To be honest if we want to sell 500 pairs I could post dozens of perfect socks of different designs just like the solid black sock yet is that truly what the sock looks like worn?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Please pm me.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Come on Dave. You can do better. Youre slipping. Love your work.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Jim ,It's hard but I'm following the rules. I need to pay off my new Tesla S.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Mailbox is full Royal Tee's


----------



## askroyaltee (Sep 25, 2009)

I hear the results may vary. This was the inspiration..his socks still look pretty good CoolSocks - Welcome


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Very cool, but all copyrighted by those companies


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Someday, all these companies whose logos are being used without permission are going to come calling to kick someone's ***!

We constantly turn away business if there isn't a release on company letterhead to do it, knowing that someone else will take the chance.

Some view it as only a cease and desist, but at the end of the day, it is stealing.


----------



## askroyaltee (Sep 25, 2009)

Ok I understand that. I didn't say my socks were going to violate copyright laws. Mines will be original custom socks people can get with whatever image they'd like (within law) 

I'm looking for company info of who can help me with this. 
I'm looking to find a resource...not really opinions. 
Thanks


----------



## bratdawg (Jul 17, 2012)

Although SKDave and others here can help, another resource is Sublimation Transfers. Just another option, good luck.

Steve


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

It amazes me people still jump fast into the entire sock thing without even taking a couple bucks to order a pair to see the real quality of the print. Even with pics on their site, which are clearly done to generate sales, you can still see the issues. Many show the sock up close laying flat on a table and picture from a far being worn. 

What you see is not what you get and if you are so blinded about the prospect of making custom socks that you skip ordering a sample pair to see if they meet your standards you are putting the cart in front of the horse.

The main frustration point is this type of post over dye sub socks has occurred in this section over and over and over again. Where are sample pics from all those people before you that jumped into the sock business? I have seen very few - should be a hint.


----------



## bratdawg (Jul 17, 2012)

Riderz Ready said:


> It amazes me people still jump fast into the entire sock thing without even taking a couple bucks to order a pair to see the real quality of the print. Even with pics on their site, which are clearly done to generate sales, you can still see the issues. Many show the sock up close laying flat on a table and picture from a far being worn.
> 
> What you see is not what you get and if you are so blinded about the prospect of making custom socks that you skip ordering a sample pair to see if they meet your standards you are putting the cart in front of the horse.
> 
> The main frustration point is this type of post over dye sub socks has occurred in this section over and over and over again. Where are sample pics from all those people before you that jumped into the sock business? I have seen very few - should be a hint.


I agree that many act on impulse, but hopefully they are just looking to buy a few to press themselves before ordering a truckload of blanks! Seeing the results up close and personal on something you pressed is the best way to judge in my opinion.

After all, many of us have boxes of failed attempts at trying to press something that doesn't always lend itself well to sublimation. But you can't beat the lessons learned! 

Steve


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

bratdawg said:


> I agree that many act on impulse, but hopefully they are just looking to buy a few to press themselves before ordering a truckload of blanks! Seeing the results up close and personal on something you pressed is the best way to judge in my opinion.
> 
> After all, many of us have boxes of failed attempts at trying to press something that doesn't always lend itself well to sublimation. But you can't beat the lessons learned!
> 
> Steve


I would agree with everything you said if not for the simple fact in almost every case these are people who have never dye sub'd before and will be investing in equipment if some type. These people are not looking to start a dye sub business they are looking at selling socks. From being in this forum for a number of years the classifieds are a graveyard for equipment on failed startups.

A very small investment upfront to purchase a pair of socks may save someone from buying equipment they well never end up using and is virtually worthless when it hits the door. 

Never heard, except here, people jumping into a business, investing time and money on a products they have never even seen in person - just a pic.


----------



## askroyaltee (Sep 25, 2009)

That's not good if a simple post can frustrate you. 

I found some resources...thanks to those who pointed me in the right direction.


----------



## askroyaltee (Sep 25, 2009)

You are right! I have never dye sub'd anything. I screen print and use inkjet transfers to heat press. 
You must've read my post wrong and assumed I said I'm going to invest 400-500 dollars into equipment when what I actually said was I'm going to get my feet wet by looking for someone who can sell me a small run of dye sub transfer sheets to see the quality myself first hand and see if its worth the hassle of producing for others.

I don't get your frustration with my post...it must be deeper than what I asked. To Those who understood my post thanks.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

askroyaltee said:


> That's not good if a simple post can frustrate you.
> 
> I found some resources...thanks to those who pointed me in the right direction.


No reason to explain further - good luck and look forward to pics of your socks.


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

This not meant for the O.P., but to add to what Mark said. What happens when this fad/style dries up?. It would seem to me that socks would be a nice add on to an existing sale of sports related jerseys or uniform but to base a business on just socks solely (pun intended) would make me a bit nervous. 

In a while you will see two things. First, a flood of people selling sub socks with half a$$ed artwork with no design content. Let's call them pizza socks. Whatever you want on them, you can have. Trademark or no trademark, won't stop them. The prices will come down. The market will be covered up equalling sub profit margins being made. The second thing will be all of the "designers" trying to sell all of their "equipment" because they didn't put enough time in to study the market and application. The ones that may make it are the ones with design skills and sell the socks as a fashion item than those making pizza socks.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

We sell a lot of transfers for young people to press Nikes socks. Many start with a few $2.00 transfers and end up selling thousands of Nikes socks. If they do not have a press we press them for them to get them started. We have no min.
One of my best AND REPEAT customers within a week sold 1025 pairs of socks to a RAP Band. This kid is 17 years old. This young man presses them in his garage and is boot scrapping himself into a success . He has never had a returned pair of socks.

Now anyone with fair eye vision knows that the dye sub does not get down into the rip of the thick Nike's and the white lines show when worn. This is not an issue with the kids selling or buying these socks for big bucks. It is only an issue with those not selling these Nikes. These non sellers DON'T understand the end user and cutting them down on this forum makes the non seller look very unaware of the big pictures and the marketplace, which is young people, mostly poor kids with a dream of making some nice money.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

skdave said:


> We sell a lot of transfers for young people to press Nikes socks. Many start with a few $2.00 transfers and end up selling thousands of Nikes socks. If they do not have a press we press them for them to get them started. We have no min.
> One of my best AND REPEAT customers within a week sold 1025 pairs of socks to a RAP Band. This kid is 17 years old. This young man presses them in his garage and is boot scrapping himself into a success . He has never had a returned pair of socks.
> 
> Now anyone with fair eye vision knows that the dye sub does not get down into the rip of the thick Nike's and the white lines show when worn. This is not an issue with the kids selling or buying these socks for big bucks. It is only an issue with those not selling these Nikes. These non sellers DON'T understand the end user and cutting them down on this forum makes the non seller look very unaware of the big pictures and the marketplace, which is young people, mostly poor kids with a dream of making some nice money.


I do not think anyone is cutting down people of any age or means for wanting to start a business. Speaking for myself the ones being cut down are people who misrepresent the socks or any garment in order to sell them. How many post of the hundreds regarding socks actually show the sock being worn? Why not show the sock as it is intended to be worn? To some the quality may be acceptable to their clients. To others it is a mess. Again why not show the end product and let the people decide before investing time in money on products and/or equipment.

Same thing happened with all over shirts at the beginning. Shirts laid on a table flat looking near perfect when in fact to many they were a mess.

At times it does get frustrating, especially in a forum environment, when people constantly attempt to sell instead of educate.

As far as your quote "Many start with a few $2.00 transfers and end up selling thousands of Nikes socks"

I can only say radishes.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Riderz Ready said:


> I do not think anyone is cutting down people of any age or means for wanting to start a business. Speaking for myself the ones being cut down are people who misrepresent the socks or any garment in order to sell them. How many post of the hundreds regarding socks actually show the sock being worn? Why not show the sock as it is intended to be worn? To some the quality may be acceptable to their clients. To others it is a mess. Again why not show the end product and let the people decide before investing time in money on products and/or equipment.
> 
> Same thing happened with all over shirts at the beginning. Shirts laid on a table flat looking near perfect when in fact to many they were a mess.
> 
> ...


 
Mark You do not understand the market that is buying these socks. 
They are not BMX where color matching logos are a must. Socks are worn on feet, not on BIKES in front of cameras, where a little flash of bright color under a pair of High top $300.00 Nikes are the real focus point. 
The repeat orders trump your argument. Only one talking about posting pictures and showing the ribs is you over the last few months, and this point has no legs.
This is the last post on trying to help you understand.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Riderz Ready said:


> I do not think anyone is cutting down people of any age or means for wanting to start a business. Speaking for myself the ones being cut down are people who misrepresent the socks or any garment in order to sell them. How many post of the hundreds regarding socks actually show the sock being worn? Why not show the sock as it is intended to be worn? To some the quality may be acceptable to their clients. To others it is a mess. Again why not show the end product and let the people decide before investing time in money on products and/or equipment.
> 
> Same thing happened with all over shirts at the beginning. Shirts laid on a table flat looking near perfect when in fact to many they were a mess.
> 
> ...


Mark, I think part of the problem is that we have specific end requirements for how our products look because they have OUR OWN brand on the them. Therefore, we care about the finer details and we expect PERFECTION with the products we put out. I'm sure that you, like I, would rather remake a jersey then send it out with any type of flaw, including those that only you or I would notice.

Now, with all due respect to everyone, part of Dave's business is the sale of transfers. I honestly don't believe that Dave really cares who he is selling these transfers to, much like others that are in the transfer business, and, from the sounds of it, it probably pays a ****load of his monthly overhead. And truth be told, good for him.

The facts are that these kids are copying what others are selling online (product wise), displaying them as such, and then adjusting their pricing to be competitive, OR, in the case of Dave's example, the guys rap band.

While this probably wouldn't pass the final product test for you are I, they apparently will for that market.

Sometimes, it's just best to move on and let it be. 

BTW, I agree with pre-sewn shirts and so far, I've only seen Colorado Timberline nail it down, although, to be fair, I haven't seen Dave's or man others posted.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

skdave said:


> We sell a lot of transfers for young people to press Nikes socks. Many start with a few $2.00 transfers and end up selling thousands of Nikes socks. If they do not have a press we press them for them to get them started. We have no min.
> One of my best AND REPEAT customers within a week sold 1025 pairs of socks to a RAP Band. This kid is 17 years old. This young man presses them in his garage and is boot scrapping himself into a success . He has never had a returned pair of socks.
> 
> Now anyone with fair eye vision knows that the dye sub does not get down into the rip of the thick Nike's and the white lines show when worn. This is not an issue with the kids selling or buying these socks for big bucks. It is only an issue with those not selling these Nikes. These non sellers DON'T understand the end user and cutting them down on this forum makes the non seller look very unaware of the big pictures and the marketplace, which is young people, mostly poor kids with a dream of making some nice money.


I think you have this right. I too was so focused on the rib lines and voids and had a lot of skepticism on the quality and thinking of how to correct this technically, or looking at different brands that would press better. 

You are right, most of us are old and out of touch compared to the consumers in this market and we have zero understanding of the culture. We just don't get it. Even the thought of paying $60 for a pair of perfectly printed socks won't "fly" with me. But the reality of it .. *it is what it is*. But then again try and figure out what is "cool" about wearing your jeans half down your hips with half of your boxer shorts exposed.

If you think about it ... _if_ rib lines and voids are accepted, then this is ideal for an imprinter, what is your "slippage" rate for defects? Should be near zero.

But after looking at this closer and researching here are my thoughts.

Socks MUST be Nike to sell to the majority of "street kids".

This is not just a "street kid" phenom, subbed socks are now in the hockey and volleyball markets. Even tie dye socks are making a hit with the volleyball crowd.

Other sock brands are do-able in the sports markets, these probably need to be paid more attention to minimizing defects. Either the imperfections are accepted, or those making these successfully are not sharing any technical secrets on the pressing techniques while we scratch our heads.

As to the longevity of the street kid market, clearly it is sharply vertical _now_. As to how long that it is vertical is anybody's guess. With the summer more than half over in some places then if the "phenom" is only 1 season then the window is closing fast _*= keep sock inventory lean.*_ Could easily be several years, but don't mortgage your house (or your Tesla) on that. 

The sports market figure it could be long term, if you are exposing your socks in your activity ... white socks or just plain socks are B-O-R-I-N-G.

I do have heartburn on selling stuff with imperfections, so I think some education on the quality is in order for people selling these, quoting Café Press on "allover" Tshirt designs:

"Each hand-pressed shirt is made when you order it. Minor variances in each print add to its unique character and ensure your tee is one-of-a-kind."

If you think about it what "Street Kid" just stumbles upon an internet ad for sublimated socks and has 60 bucks to blow on something they only just saw online ... their peers are wearing these and they have seen them and the defects, by and large they know what they are buying. But still a quality disclaimer would be the ethical thing to do.

I made a lot of money on Italian Charms and Tall Tees and even "Barney" when I did live retail, these things come and go, you either dismiss them as fads or your go thru the window of opportunity make your buck then move on to the next thing when it comes.

I think the OP has the right idea ... given less than perfect quality is acceptable, which appears to be the norm. Minimize your risk if you go thru this window now. Investing in sublimation equipment other than a heat press _now_ while the window is still open = more risk.

Worrying about having to deal with idle printers and inks when the market goes flat must be considered, unless you figure to evolve into other products with the equipment.

You are probably younger than me but remembering when I was a kid my parents just couldn't "get it" when my bike HAD to a be Schwinn, with a banana seat, and "Stingray" handle bars. A bicycle was a bicycle to them.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

skdave said:


> Mark You do not understand the market that is buying these socks.
> They are not BMX where color matching logos are a must. Socks are worn on feet, not on BIKES in front of cameras, where a little flash of bright color under a pair of High top $300.00 Nikes are the real focus point.
> The repeat orders trump your argument. Only one talking about posting pictures and showing the ribs is you over the last few months, and this point has no legs.
> This is the last post on trying to help you understand.


** My opinion has nothing to do with the whether or not voids, ribbing, is or isn't acceptable in a particular market. It is everything about accurately displaying products, especially in a forum.**

You have no clue what our market is on the BMX side or on our wholesale side in which we do work for several different sports. We have zero Pantone exact color matching requirements like Marcello has dealing with professional sports - none. Just foolish assumptions.

What we do have, like almost any customer orientated business has, is an moral obligation to provide products that meet and hopefully exceed our clients expectation. These expectations can come from previous orders, our reputation, referrals and/or pics we post on the web site and Facebook. 

The discussion is sideways as my concern has little to do with the market and what is acceptable or not. As Mike Parrish stated - if the level of quality is acceptable to the consumer than the consumer is correct. That is 100% correct. No argument.

My issue is simple - misrepresenting products with pictures is a plague. Could care less if it is socks, all over printed shirts, etc. Even worse to me is the same conduct in a forum setting where, in my opinion, the purpose is to share experiences and educate each other not try to hock this months latest special on every post.

If it is so acceptable for there to be voids, ribs, etc why virtually no one, including yourself, shows the socks, shirts, etc being worn? They are always laying flat which clearly gives the inexperienced person a false sense of what the product actually looks like worn? I can only think of one reason - the concern to sell is much greater then desire to educate and inform.

When you start making claims such as, "Many start with a few $2.00 transfers and end up selling thousands of Nikes socks." I just excuse anything else said about repeat orders etc. 

Making claims like that is typically reserved for late night infomercials.

Would not everyone on this forum be better served showing products as they are intended to be used so people can make informed buying decisions?


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

Can somebody give me a make/model number on these Elites everyone is referencing? I have an idea that may reduce or totally eliminate the white ribbing portion that is not being sublimated. I would like to try on a pair. I'm about 99% sure it will work. Doesn't involve stretching and distorting the graphic.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

ZO6 KLR said:


> Can somebody give me a make/model number on these Elites everyone is referencing? I have an idea that may reduce or totally eliminate the white ribbing portion that is not being sublimated. I would like to try on a pair. I'm about 99% sure it will work. Doesn't involve stretching and distorting the graphic.


You can pick up a pair at virtually any sportings good store. I have never seen a make/model number - not even on the Nike site - Just Nike Elites.

For testing purposes you can test your concept on any moisture wickng sock as the issues are not specific to Nike - just the way socks are made.

If you figure out I will be pissed (lol)! I spent a lot of hours over the past year trying to do such. If it does work I would seek a patent (not sure if that is even possible) on the process. It truly is a goldmine. I would guess you would have at least a year to make serious cash as I do not see anyone really close to coming up with a specific dye sub sock. Once that happens the market will crash but until then $$$$$$$$$$$$

Best of luck to you on this venture!


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

I want to try on this particular type of sock specifically to eliminate other factors. I just ordered six pair to play around with. The first pair I do will be solid black. I'll report back when I get my results, successful or not.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

ZO6 KLR said:


> I want to try on this particular type of sock specifically to eliminate other factors. I just ordered six pair to play around with. The first pair I do will be solid black. I'll report back when I get my results, successful or not.
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using T-Shirt Forums


Perfect - if you can get a solid black on an Elite sock the others will be simple.


----------



## businessman4400 (Jul 26, 2013)

SO once again the information is misleading. The problem lies in people doing things the "tradition way". Thus the need to create a new machine. Working with the engineers there is one made specifically for these socks or all socks with ribs period. It involved a large press with dies cut to stretch the sock for all over sub. SO when the sock is put on it will look the same as when it was printed. The problem is like with writing on a balloon.
Take a black marker, draw on a deflated balloon. blow it up and it looks like crap. Take an inflated balloon draw on it then deflate it. image looks bad too. but you want to achieve final image look by wearing it not pre wore. 
Yes there is a machine made just for these socks but then again. Same problem.....


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

You may know of such a machine, but after the socks heat for 45 seconds at 400 degrees the elastic in the socks are not elastic any longer.


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

Here are my first results. My wife picked up some Starter brand to play around with as I couldn't wait to experiment. I told her to get some with ribs. Anyway, these were taken with no flash with cool fluorescent interior bulbs as lighting with a Galaxy S3. I know the sock looks like a dark grey but that is the lighting. I like what I see so far but I have nothing to compare it to since most sock pics I see on line is either Photoshopped or lying flat. One pic shows it lying flat and the rest are stretched over my forearm to mimic my skinny legs, lol. My forearm at maximum circumference is 12".


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Below is the magic of presentation versus reality. No photoshop just the difference between laying flat being worn.

The real point of this post is not whether the sock is acceptable for a specific market but how a picture of a sock laying flat can be nothing like it looks being worn.

The other issue we discovered early in the testing process some time back is it truly matters, especially on solid designs/black, as far as how the sock fits. For instance - a 9-12 size sock will look better be worn by a size 9 than a size 12.

Mark - what ink are you using? Again hard to really get a 100% accurate read by pics but I think you may be on the right track. Black is hard to accurately photograph unless you know what you are doing which I surely do not.


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

Mark, I'm using Jteck. It's a little early to tell at this point but so far so good. An earlier post did get me thinking, though. This sock has two different types of views. One In a relaxed mode and the other in a stretched mode. How are we as designers supposed to design around a garment that has two types of viewing. Scenario 1: design the artwork for relaxed viewing and suffer stretched designs, faces, text, etc. when worn. White lines for ribbing wold be seen as well. Scenario 2: design for stretched mode so when worn the artwork is proportionate. When removed, you get the shriveled effect.


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

ZO6 KLR said:


> Here are my first results. My wife picked up some Starter brand to play around with as I couldn't wait to experiment. I told her to get some with ribs. Anyway, these were taken with no flash with cool fluorescent interior bulbs as lighting with a Galaxy S3. I know the sock looks like a dark grey but that is the lighting. I like what I see so far but I have nothing to compare it to since most sock pics I see on line is either Photoshopped or lying flat. One pic shows it lying flat and the rest are stretched over my forearm to mimic my skinny legs, lol. My forearm at maximum circumference is 12".


That looks like pretty good coverage to me.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

ZO6 KLR said:


> Mark, I'm using Jteck. It's a little early to tell at this point but so far so good. An earlier post did get me thinking, though. This sock has two different types of views. One In a relaxed mode and the other in a stretched mode. How are we as designers supposed to design around a garment that has two types of viewing. Scenario 1: design the artwork for relaxed viewing and suffer stretched designs, faces, text, etc. when worn. White lines for ribbing wold be seen as well. Scenario 2: design for stretched mode so when worn the artwork is proportionate. When removed, you get the shriveled effect.


Would not worry the least about distortion on socks. In all the testing we did we never came across a design that was so skewed that it took away from the design.

Think of car wraps and how many curves, etc the vinyl is stretched around. It is just not going to be seen by the average eye.


----------



## businessman4400 (Jul 26, 2013)

skdave said:


> You may know of such a machine, but after the socks heat for 45 seconds at 400 degrees the elastic in the socks are not elastic any longer.



No not with thus said machine it eliminated said problem


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

businessman4400 said:


> No not with thus said machine it eliminated said problem


Pictures? Web site? Youtube?


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## businessman4400 (Jul 26, 2013)

Riderz Ready said:


> Pictures? Web site? Youtube?



I will reveal everything around August 15th as that should be my last day needing this website and wont care if I get booted ....again lol


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

businessman4400 said:


> I will reveal everything around August 15th as that should be my last day needing this website and wont care if I get booted ....again lol


Booted? Half the post in the dye sub forum is self promoting.

Not against any rules to have links, etc in your signature.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

He's on another thread saying the same thing. Maybe they're trying to finish production. Giving him the benefit of doubt.

Don't know anyone that didn't need this forum.


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

businessman4400 said:


> No not with thus said machine it eliminated said problem


English. Please.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

selanac said:


> He's on another thread saying the same thing. Maybe they're trying to finish production. Giving him the benefit of doubt.
> 
> Don't know anyone that didn't need this forum.


Apparently he is too good for forums...


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

JYA said:


> Apparently he is too good for forums...


The funny part about it is if he really solved the problem he can be the biggest *** in the world and people, including myself, would still bite.

It is just a huge market waiting for someone to figure it out. If you think about it - it could apply to other possibilities like knit beanies. The fleece beanies sell really well for us but you can 10X that if you could make knit beanies.


----------



## AMHeather (Jul 4, 2013)

JYA said:


> Someday, all these companies whose logos are being used without permission are going to come calling to kick someone's ***!
> 
> We constantly turn away business if there isn't a release on company letterhead to do it, knowing that someone else will take the chance.
> 
> Some view it as only a cease and desist, but at the end of the day, it is stealing.


Yeah no kidding. Copyright and tm

Sent from my SPH-L300 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Today I printed and pressed are first NEON Nikes shown here with a stretch and on table. Now we can match shoes and laces.


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

They look pretty good to me.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Another sad thing is they try to sell the equipment for the price they paid. 

All these people have something in common. 

RR also said, they've had failed attempts. Would the field be ready for Training classes? I've yet to see Dye Sublimation training classes other than the ones buy sellers at the ISS shows.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

skdave said:


> Today I printed and pressed are first NEON Nikes shown here with a stretch and on table. Now we can match shoes and laces.


Are you now offering Neon sub transfers for sale? You had mentioned a while back on that.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

selanac said:


> Another sad thing is they try to sell the equipment for the price they paid.
> 
> All these people have something in common.
> 
> RR also said, they've had failed attempts. Would the field be ready for Training classes? I've yet to see Dye Sublimation training classes other than the ones buy sellers at the ISS shows.


We have had a slew of failed attempts. When I say "fail" I say that in reference to the quality we need for our customers. Clearly there is a market for the washed out look that happens when the socks are worn - it is just not our market. If you look at Daves latest post the laying flat versus "worn" are not even close in looks. Again that is not an issue if people know when they order they are not going to look like they do laying flat on the table.

Regarding training - I am surprised a Johnson Plastic, Coastal, Conde and the likes do not do regular webinar "training" classes as these are the best sales/marketing tools a company can use. Roland and Imprintables do these all the time and not only do you learn but you are also exposed to new products and ideas you had no clue even existed. This is on the eco solvent side but would be great in dye sub as well. We have bought all sorts of stuff we have seen on the webinars. Some work for our market some get tossed but without these webinars we would have never known they existed and would not have ordered products. They are typically 45-60 minutes, do not have to leave your office and are great tools to learn and expand your offerings.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

mgparrish said:


> Are you now offering Neon sub transfers for sale? You had mentioned a while back on that.


 
Still getting the bugs out with the Neon , Mike . Will start selling transfers with NEON late next week.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

skdave said:


> Still getting the bugs out with the Neon , Mike . Will start selling transfers with NEON late next week.


I want in on that. Send me some info when they're ready


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Patrick will do Did you get my email on those shirts?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

skdave said:


> Still getting the bugs out with the Neon , Mike . Will start selling transfers with NEON late next week.


Looking at doing some "faux" airbrush designs.


----------

